# Wild carrot seeds



## shasellette (Oct 30, 2007)

wild carrot seeds are being used by many women as a form of natural birth control. It's usually taken as a day after pill type of thing, 1 teaspoon of seeds the day after. It's been working pretty well for me although i really think people should trust it during an emergency. 

Vitamin c in high doses along with high doses of caffeine can induce abortion, shorten periods and help to start periods if they are late

do any of you have more information on the subject, especially the use of caffeine because i havent found very much information on it


----------



## Labea (Oct 30, 2007)

shasellette said:


> wild carrot seeds are being used by many women as a form of natural birth control. It's usually taken as a day after pill type of thing, 1 teaspoon of seeds the day after. It's been working pretty well for me although i really think people should trust it during an emergency.
> 
> Vitamin c in high doses along with high doses of caffeine can induce abortion, shorten periods and help to start periods if they are late
> 
> do any of you have more information on the subject, especially the use of caffeine because i havent found very much information on it




is it at all dangerous to consume to much vitamin C? i remember hearing this somewhere, not sure where. it could be bogus. can you OD from an overload of a nutrient or something?


----------



## shasellette (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah it definitely can be dangerous, but usually you pee out the excess of it
most vitamin c warnings say no more than 4000 mgs a day
the other thing about vitamin c is that although it boosts your immune system, when you take high amount of it your body starts to need it and when you stop your immune system has sort of like withdrawals from it and takes awhile to adjust
most people who take emergen c alot get really sick when they stop because its 1000 mgs per packet, and often when you take it when you are already sick it doesnt help because it only boosts your immunes system for a little bit, so a lot of people get secondary infections when they stop taking it after they feel better and then they are way sicker than they would have been in the first place 

when you have your period, or induce abortion though you bleed so you lose iron, and even though losing iron makes you feel weaker, iron is what harbors bacteria so it makes it much harder for you to get sick and its not as much of a problem to take high amounts of vitamin c 

you can od from most things that you put into your body


----------



## Labea (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i looked into it more last night and read about this guy who heard that apple seeds were good for him so he saved up a cup of damn apple seeds and ate them all at once. and died. overdose of vitamin a, i think....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2007)

Labea said:


> yeah i looked into it more last night and read about this guy who heard that apple seeds were good for him so he saved up a cup of damn apple seeds and ate them all at once. and died. overdose of vitamin a, i think....



actually, the seeds from an apple contain a small amount of stricnine (sp?)... you would have to eat a big cup of them to die, but it's possible. you can safely eat the seeds in many apples though without getting sick.

also, ive noticed that no one has mentioned that you have to stick all these things in your vagina. not orally... im assuming that's the same with the wild carrot seeds? and how do these work? do they induce a period?


----------



## shasellette (Oct 31, 2007)

you eat the seeds and all the other stuff, parsley you put inside of you
you gotta crush em up before you eat them though otherwise they just pass through your body
i heard they are full of progestrone and make it so the egg doesnt implant

apple seeds have cyanide in them, in small amounts your body handles cyanide by breathing it out but at some point you have too much and suffocate

if you want to eat apple seeds you can crush them up and dry them out into like a pemmican, that way when they dry out the cyanide evaporates and all the goodness (fat, carbs, proteins and all sorts of other good stuff) stays in the seeds


----------



## kennacoconut (Apr 22, 2013)

I've taken high dosages of vitamin C to provoke a period. It started working so quickly! It definitely worked, lol. However, it was probably the worst period ever... ever. One cool thing, though, is that it didn't mess up my cycle.


Here's a free ebook detailing some ways to naturally induce an abortion. 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/22321349/Natural-Liberty-Rediscovering-Self-Induced-Abortion-Methods


----------

